# Need for Speed: Dreharbeiten am Kinofilm begonnen



## MaxFalkenstern (13. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Need for Speed: Dreharbeiten am Kinofilm begonnen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Need for Speed: Dreharbeiten am Kinofilm begonnen


----------



## Emke (13. Mai 2013)

Was wollen die mit einem NFS Film? Gibt doch schon Fast & Furious dafür


----------



## Vordack (13. Mai 2013)

Emke schrieb:


> Was wollen die mit einem NFS Film? Gibt doch schon Fast & Furious dafür


 
GELD, was sonst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2013)

Oh je, ich rieche da schon die nächste Spiel-Kino-Gurke... :/


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh je, ich rieche da schon die nächste Spiel-Kino-Gurke... :/


 Naja, es gab den ein oder anderen miesen Film, der auf einer "Story" eines Spieles basierte und allein deswegen schon nicht gut sein konnte, weil die Spielestory und die Charaktere das nicht hergaben - aber NFS? Das hat ja überhaupt keine Story, es gibt noch nicht mal ein "Universum" mit bestimmten Dingen, die es in unserer Gegenwärtigen Realität nicht gibt (zB kein Fantasy, kein SciFi usw ) , d.h. das einzige, was man vom Spiel übernehmen wird, ist der Name und eben die Tatsache, dass wohl Rennen gefahren werden - alles andere ist Sache der Produzenten/Drehbuchautoren, da kann vom besten und tiefgrünstigsten Rennfahrer-Drama aller Zeiten bis hin zum effektüberladenen missratenen Enkel von Fast&Furious ohne den Hauch von Anspruch und Spannung alles bei rauskommen...

Ich werde den Film wie jeden anderen Film, der keinen Bezug zu einer bekannten Marke oder so hat, begutachten: NULL Erwartung und einfach mal schauen, was die Zuschauer so sagen


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... zum effektüberladenen missratenen Enkel von Fast&Furious ohne den Hauch von Anspruch und Spannung


 
Ist das nicht 2Fast2Furious


----------

